# TUG BBS response is like I'm on a 1980's dial up connection



## Icarus (May 21, 2008)

I don't think it's the hotel ISP since I'm not having this really slow response from any other site I'm browsing, but TUG is super slow for me. I'm at an LAX airport hotel with a wired connection.

{dmk@m1330:101} tracert www.tugbbs.com

Tracing route to tugbbs.com [69.16.236.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    52 ms    42 ms    42 ms  1005ahost1.starwoodbroadband.com [12.198.160.1]

  2    45 ms    44 ms    43 ms  12.170.226.81
  3    44 ms    44 ms    44 ms  12.157.137.41
  4    59 ms    59 ms    52 ms  12.86.67.57
  5   127 ms   127 ms   121 ms  12.127.3.130
  6   156 ms   120 ms   124 ms  cr2.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.122.19.221]
  7   123 ms   123 ms   121 ms  cr2.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.122.28.177]
  8   124 ms   125 ms   121 ms  cr1.sl9mo.ip.att.net [12.122.3.222]
  9   119 ms   120 ms   124 ms  tbr1.sl9mo.ip.att.net [12.122.18.26]
 10   123 ms   119 ms   124 ms  tbr1.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.122.12.185]
 11   114 ms   115 ms   123 ms  gar3.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.123.139.137]
 12   334 ms   327 ms   339 ms  12.116.80.98
 13   400 ms   404 ms   392 ms  lw-core1-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.30]
 14   402 ms   394 ms   390 ms  lw-core4-ge1.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.94]
 15   396 ms   398 ms   392 ms  lw-dc2-dist2-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.1
10]
 16   406 ms   389 ms   392 ms  host.tug1.com [69.16.236.4]

Trace complete.
{dmk@m1330:102}


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2008)

hrm...i just started browsing the board today and dont notice anything out of the ordinary...anyone else?


----------



## DeniseM (May 21, 2008)

It is really slow for me, too!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2008)

ah ha...thanks to doug for finding a blurb on our hosts site regarding a major outage involving one of the main data cables going into one of their data centers (obviously the one hosting this server)

While access is not cut off....they report it will be degraded for some customers until the cable is repaired.

Little we can do at this point...I hope it doesnt effect everyone


----------



## In The Pink (May 21, 2008)

yeppers --- very slow.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2008)

since it doesnt impact me...anyone tell me if its slow for the ratings/reviews also?  (thats on a separate server in a separate datacenter.)


----------



## Makai Guy (May 21, 2008)

LiquidWeb, the company that hosts our private server, connects to the internet via a company called Level3.  

At 1130 UTC (i.e. 5:30 am EDT) LiquidWeb reported that there is a problem with their connection to Level3.   Their description: _Global connectivity to the data centers is still intact but in a degraded state presently_.

At 1300 UTC (i.e. 7:00 am EDT) they reported that it had been traced to a fiber cut in the feed between LiquidWeb in Lansing, MI and Level3 in Southfield, MI.

As this is written, there is no ETA for the fix from Level3.

Latest report here:
https://www.liquidweb.com/support/


----------



## Fern Modena (May 21, 2008)

Y'all should move to Nevada.  I'm fine here.  

Fern


----------



## kjsgrammy (May 21, 2008)

Reporting from Laingsburg, MI (25 miles east of Lansing).  Have had problems all day with connecting to any internet site (getting connected, but VERY slow).  Haven't rec'd any emails recently either (though not sure that would be affected by what is posted previously).


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2008)

looks like thats exactly whats causing it...the cable appears to have been cut in lansing.

that cable no doubt handled traffic for much of that area...so everything around there is going to be very slow till its repaired.

(not quite sure how one repairs a cut fiber optic cable however)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 21, 2008)

I figured there was a problem somewhere with one of the main nodes or lines.  I've noticed a number of sites loading slowly or being totally unavailable.  TUG has been one of the "slow" ones.


----------



## Gracey (May 21, 2008)

I'm in the metro-detroit area.  About 10 miles outside Southfield.  Yes, the internet is definately sluggish today but Tug is the slowest out of all my regular sites I visit.

Laurie


----------



## bnoble (May 21, 2008)

Interestingly, I connect via Merit through the Chicago giga-pop, but also see horrid performance.  Everything other than TUG seems fine, for some reason. It looks like the pain point is one hop closer than lquidweb, at ATT's border router:

traceroute to www.tugbbs.com (69.16.236.4), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  141.213.74.2 (141.213.74.2)  0.407 ms  0.409 ms  0.452 ms
 2  141.213.127.50 (141.213.127.50)  5.264 ms  5.340 ms  5.399 ms
 3  ge-caen-bin-arb.r-bin-arb.umnet.umich.edu (192.122.183.41)  0.732 ms  0.752 
ms  0.780 ms
 4  v-bin-arbl-inet-aa.r-bin-arbl.umnet.umich.edu (192.12.80.70)  7.061 ms  7.09
3 ms  7.221 ms
 5  ge-7-23-253.car3.Chicago1.Level3.net (4.71.100.57)  7.701 ms  7.689 ms  8.18
5 ms
 6  ae-24-52.car4.Chicago1.Level3.net (4.68.101.40)  7.232 ms  7.245 ms  7.195 m
s
 7  ggr2-p3110.cgcil.ip.att.net (192.205.33.185)  7.397 ms * ggr2-p3110.cgcil.ip.att.net (192.205.33.185)  7.369 ms
 8  tbr2.cgcil.ip.att.net (12.123.6.26)  13.982 ms  15.467 ms  14.175 ms
 9  tbr2.dtrmi.ip.att.net (12.122.10.133)  14.145 ms  14.305 ms  14.264 ms
10  gar3.dtrmi.ip.att.net (12.123.139.141)  13.687 ms  13.660 ms *
11  12.118.112.34 (12.118.112.34)  223.211 ms  223.203 ms  223.191 ms
12  lw-core1-ge2.rtr.liquidweb.com (209.59.157.30)  226.648 ms  227.102 ms  225.788 ms
13  lw-core3-ge1.rtr.liquidweb.com (209.59.157.86)  223.758 ms  224.014 ms  224.003 ms
14  lw-dc2-dist2-ge1.rtr.liquidweb.com (209.59.157.106)  223.735 ms  223.418 ms  223.423 ms
15  * * *
16  * * *


----------



## Makai Guy (May 21, 2008)

Apparently more widespread than originally reported.   Found on another board:





> At this point, we have received confirmation from one of our upstream providers that eight Level 3 backbone circuits representing approximately 60 Gigabits of Internet capacity in Chicago were cut sometime this morning. Level 3 is a very high capacity Internet transit provider for many carriers and ISPs and this outage is likely effecting traffic to and from our network from other parts of the Internet. We will continue to track this issue and provide updates as they become available.



Nothing new posted on LiquidWeb's site at this point.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2008)

yeesh...not a good day for level3


----------



## Blues (May 21, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> since it doesnt impact me...anyone tell me if its slow for the ratings/reviews also?  (thats on a separate server in a separate datacenter.)



At work in Central California.  We're connected via CENIC, which is a gigabit link to the Internet backbone.

TUGBBS feels like I'm using an old 14.4 kbit connection.  And yes, the ratings/review database is equally slow.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2008)

man...im terribly sorry...i do know those servers are in completely separate datacenters.

glad its not a total outage and hope it gets back to normal soon!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2008)

seems to be getting worse not better...slowing way down for me now :/


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 21, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> seems to be getting worse not better...slowing way down for me now :/



latest from LiquidWeb:



> Update - Level3 OC-48 Resumes Operation - 2000 UTC
> 
> Our transport provider has completed the repairs to the fiber between our Lansing Michigan based data centers to the Level3 POP in Southfield Michigan. At this time traffic is routing over the Level3 circuit and latency issues should have subsided at this point. The Network Engineering Team is continuing to monitor this circuit to ensure that it will continue to operate in an acceptable manner.
> 
> We would again like to extend our gratefulness to everyone regarding their patience and understanding regarding this issue. If you have any concerns or questions regarding this outage which are not addressed here please open a ticket and one of our Systems or Sales engineers will be back with you as soon as possible to address them for you.



I'm noting much faster response. I'll try loading the Photo of Day thread.  I have my User Options set to 75 posts per page, so if I'm experiencing any residual latency it should be apparent.


+++++

[update] POTD thread loads at close to normal speeds.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2008)

lol...well as long as all you guys are seeing faster response times...Im not important =D


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 21, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> lol...well as long as all you guys are seeing faster response times...Im not important =D



But coming back to this thread right now there was some slowness.  Looks as if there may still be some issues being worked out.


----------



## pjrose (May 21, 2008)

No problem, everything's been working great for me today.  Of course now that I've posted this, it may change.....


----------

